# Zwei Divs nebeneinander gleiche Höhe



## pAyneaT (6. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

leider haben ich es nicht geschafft trotz vieler Einträge und Lösungsvorschläge mein Problem zu beheben.

Ich haben zwei Divs die ein übergeordnetes Div haben. Leider wird die rechte höhe nicht der linken angepasst und ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr was ich da falsch mache. 


```
<div id="container">
				<div id="left">
					<div id="right" style="text-align: center;"><br><a href="index.php?Itemid=57">Interesse an einem Probetraining?</a>

			 </div>
            
              <?php
					if(isset($_GET['site']))
					{
						switch($_GET['site'])
						{ 
							case 'home' :
							include('home/home.php');  
							break;	

							default :  
							include('home/home.php');  
							break; 
						} 
					}
					else
					{  
						include('home/home.php'); 
					} 
            	?>

						<div id="footbar"><jdoc:include type="modules" name="footer" style="xhtml"/></div>
                </div> 
						   
		    </div>
```

und hier das CSS File


```
#container{ 
    border: 0px solid red;
	background-color: #d9d6d1;
	position: absolute;
    width: 950px;
	left: 5px;
	top: 205px;
	border-top: 1px solid #e6e6e6;
	}	
	
#left{ 
    border: 0px solid yellow;
	background-color: #d9d6d1;
    width: 775px;
	left: 5px;
	border-top: 1px solid #e6e6e6;
	}

#right{ 
    border: 1px solid red;
	background-color: #d9d6d1;
	position:absolute;
	width: 172px;
	left: 775px;
	}
```

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

payne


----------



## OpaBenno (6. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich sehe, dass der linke div im rechten div ist und
diese sind wiederum in einem Container.
Zudem vermisse ich die Angabe: height: xyzpx;
(xyz steht für eine Zahl)


----------



## hela (6. August 2011)

Hallo,

unterhalb dieser Beiträge gibt es einen Kasten mit der Überschrift "Ähnliche Themen", in dem 5 Beiträge aus diesem Forum auf das gleiche Problem und entsprechende Lösungsmöglichkeiten verweisen. Sieh dir das bitte mal an.


----------



## marco_ru (8. August 2011)

auserdem kannst du ja auch mit float arbeiten


----------

